# Ridgid replacement



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Is this handle order ready online or is my hand crank toast?


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Isn't it lifetime warranty ? My issue with those is the housing ends up cracking not the handle.


----------



## brass plumbing (Jul 30, 2008)

*20th Century?*

Use Gen Vee or K-60 w / 1/4" cable etc
Hand cranked still used?


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I actually lime that little hand crank. Its cheap and works well. Take the hand crank off and attach the drill.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Hand cranking is good exercise :yes:


But I get enough exercise already, personally :laughing:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Throw it in the trash and get a power rodder such as the K-45AF :yes:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

brass plumbing said:


> Use Gen Vee or K-60 w / 1/4" cable etc
> Hand cranked still used?




The power feed on the General pistol rodders do not compare with the Ridgid style :no:

Spin a 1/4" cable with a K-Silly ? I think even a low powered K-Silly would easily twist a 1/4" cable into a pretzel with little effort


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I used one of those crank/drill set ups once and had to toss it cause the cable got trashed in one use


Now it is a k39af or a super vee


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> Is this handle order ready online or is my hand crank toast?


Just buy another one. Its a hand crank . Smh.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

It's only $40. You either made enough money for a tougher machine or to replace his one.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Qball clear your inbox!


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

JK949 said:


> Qball clear your inbox!


Done. Sorry.


----------

